
Show HN: How to use xmake to build the cross–platform c/c++ project - waruqi
https://asciinema.org/a/133693
======
waruqi
[http://xmake.io](http://xmake.io)
[http://github.com/tboox/xmake](http://github.com/tboox/xmake)

